# Advice on whether to go through IVF again please



## koala boo (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi,
I am after some advice please to help us to finally make a decision which has been ongoing for some time now..
We had IVF in 2007 where I got moderate to severe OHSS and in hospital with fluid on the lungs. I was so scared and we said then we would never do it again (this was with a different clinic to who we are with now, prev clinic was a bad experience).
Then we were told about IVM which has no risks of OHSS and so had a few attempts of that and got pregnant in 2009 and now our little girl is 6. 
We have since had more attempts of IVM but no joy which could be from my egg quality and age now 34 and with finances as well as going through with it which is exhausting we had what was meant to be our last go of IVM in 2013 but since I have found it hard to close the doors on and so now we have just about got together the money for the actual last attempt of FT and this will really have to be because we can't do it financially etc and so I have asked my clinic if there's any way of increasing our chances which they have confirmed IVF short protocol. So hearing IVF again worries us but they said they would monitor me etc. Also having PGS.
Dilemma is, I have been thinking into it so much for such a long time now that I am so worried about going through with it for the getting poorly reasons mainly and wondering if I can do it again but on the other hand really would love to have another baby. There has been lots going on and it has been stressful but making a decision of whether to go through with IVF one last time is the right thing to do. I feel like I am stuck with making this decision and am not getting anywhere.


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Koala,
I think you have to seek best advice from your consultant. Do you have a consultant who looked after you when you got sick?
If your docs say that you are well enough to try I think you would kick yourself for not doing it in a few years time.
I have IBD and had to make the decision as to whether it was wise to do treatment but the end goal is too strong to not try. 
If your doctors and finances are in line then you should give it a go. 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## koala boo (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Secrethair,
Thank you very much for your reply   
Yes, I woud like to give it a go as seems the best last chance and don't want any regrets but it's the worries on the other hand that are just as even. Argh..
When I got sick in 2007 it was when we were with the previous clinic (so many things went wrong there which is probably why I got sick, long story).. 
I was admitted to hospital for a week on a drip and it was a fertility Dr at the hospital that advised us of IVM with no risks of OHSS and put us in contact with another clinic that does IVM and they are great.
Do you think I should try and get in contact with this fertility Dr from the hospital if possible? If he would remember me?
I have moved house since as well so with a new Drs surgery which I can't really compare to my previous surgery as it's hard to get appointments and quite a long drive to a hospital if unwell and think that also plays on my mind if unwell. But hopefully I will be ok.
My fertility clinic has posted me a prescription and I have 28 days to get it so time is ticking for that now. Eek.
Good luck with your fertility journey and all the best. 
Thank you again 
Koala


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Koala,
I would def get in touch with the doctor you saw. It cant hurt and you can self refer to any doctor you like, as long as they arent a GP.


----------

